# The New M3



## WHIZZER

The launch of the new BMW M3 Saloon and new BMW M4 Coupé heralds the arrival of the fifth-generation of the iconic high-performance sports car from BMW M.








For the first time the Coupé and Saloon models receive individual model names, in deference to the different model series that provide their basis.








Another first is the adoption of a turbocharged engine for this BMW M model: the high-revving, 3.0-litre six-cylinder in-line engine with M TwinPower Turbo technology has been specifically developed for this purpose, and produces a maximum output of 431hp. Its peak torque of 550Nm is available across a very wide rev range starting at just 1,850rpm, and exceeds the figure recorded by the outgoing BMW M3 by roughly 40 per cent. In spite of this, the new engine also achieves a reduction in fuel consumption and emissions of around 25 per cent.








To maximise dynamic ability and ensure excellent efficiency, a weight loss of over 80kgs has been achieved compared to a comparably equipped predecessor model. Specific weight-saving measures include the increased use of lightweight materials: both models now feature a carbon-fibre reinforced plastic roof.








BMW M engineers have paid particular attention to the car's aerodynamic performance, and incorporated the latest Active M Differential amongst numerous other technical highlights. During the development process the engineers worked closely with BMW Motorsport's professional racing drivers, with extensive testing and set-up work carried out on the Nürburgring Nordschleife circuit.


----------



## rkelly113

Nice!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Love it!


----------



## Maniac

£56k....


----------



## DMH-01

Had this emailed over to me earlier, it does look good :thumb:...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I like the yellow coupe:thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign

Seriously want!


----------



## Audriulis

Love BMW


----------



## suspal

Engineering at it's best :thumb:


----------



## MitchB121

Looks awesome! The M4 also looks very nice.


----------



## awoogar

Cracking looking motor ...


----------



## Clyde

Liking the saloon. The interior (seats) finally looks worthy of an M.


----------



## Ravinder

I think both of these cars look better then the current M3 coupe and saloon. I love BMWs but I wasn't too keen on the existing 3 series models. I love the styling of the E46 M3.


----------



## robertdon777

e46 M3 was the best shape by a country mile.

The issue I have with this new M3 is 56K for a tarted up 335i engine.

I know everyone will say it's bespoke blah blah, but give me the N/A 6 or V8 from previous generations.

BMW used to say that they would never Turbo an M car, well until the POWER race started with Audi and Merc. 

Now it's not about the car, its all about headline figures for Power/Torque/Economy - WTF!, you don't by an M3 and worry about fuel economy and saving the planet.

Nice car though!


----------



## VIPER

This new 3.0 S55 engine shares nothing with the N55 found in the 335i, so it's not a "tarted up" version of it 

I don't think they'd have gone down the forced induction route if it hadn't been, er, 'forced' upon them lol! Just emissions regulations really isn't it? With the 2020 and 2025 average manufacturer targets looming, it's the only way to compete with the rivals - how else were they going to achieve a power and torque advantage over the outgoing E9x, and stand on a level field with the C63 and RS4 (to name just two)?


----------



## meraredgti

want one


----------



## muzzer

Yeah i like them both but i would have to go for the M3 just for the extra doors.


----------



## TonyH38

Very very nice wish I could afford one.


----------



## rkelly113

muzzer42 said:


> Yeah i like them both but i would have to go for the M3 just for the extra doors.


They might come out with a Gran Coupe M4.... Well i hope they do!


----------



## woodym3

Must book a cheeky test drive!!
IMO still not as pleasing on the eye as the E46.


----------



## Parlivus

I'd buy a 1M over either of them, it'll hold its value better - and I'd hazard a guess it'll be just as quick still.


----------



## Ajm3

I love the seats, and the overall shape is ok. But those bumpers? What on earth were BMW thinking? Looks like something you'd see on the cover of 'fast car '.

Very good performance figures though, but if the top names keep competing like this for a daily car, it will make them un-driveable.


----------



## Kerr

Parlivus said:


> I'd buy a 1M over either of them, it'll hold its value better - and I'd hazard a guess it'll be just as quick still.


I'll confidentially bet it will be much quicker.

The M135i is as quick as the 1M.


----------



## WP-UK

Lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Parlivus

Kerr said:


> I'll confidentially bet it will be much quicker.
> 
> The M135i is as quick as the 1M.


In a straight line maybe, not round corners... I've got a E82 135i DCT, and that can just about keep up with a 1M in straight line. Round corners... not a chance.

Bare in mind the 135i DCT has actually been proven to be faster than an E82 M3.


----------



## Kerr

Parlivus said:


> In a straight line maybe, not round corners... I've got a E82 135i DCT, and that can just about keep up with a 1M in straight line. Round corners... not a chance.
> 
> Bare in mind the 135i DCT has actually been proven to be faster than an E82 M3.


An E82 M3?

The M135i and 1M are both 0-100mph in around 11secs. The 135i is 12secs.

The E92 M3 is 10secs.

The M135i was recoded as being as fast as the M3 around about the Nurburgring. Both have recorded times faster than the 1M

http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2012/12/11/BMW-M135i-sets-8-05-Nurburgring-Lap-7711996/


----------



## Parlivus

Kerr said:


> An E82 M3?
> 
> The M135i and 1M are both 0-100mph in around 11secs. The 135i is 12secs.
> 
> The E92 M3 is 10secs.
> 
> The M135i was recoded as being as fast as the M3 around about the Nurburgring. Both have recorded times faster than the 1M
> 
> http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2012/12/11/BMW-M135i-sets-8-05-Nurburgring-Lap-7711996/


Oh well I may be wrong, the M135i felt slower then the E82 when I test drove the two one after the other, maybe its the DCT that made the difference.

I think the M135i has a wider track as well which probably helped with the laptime.

Still not convinced that the Nurburgring laptimes nowadays aren't set with "time attack" cars like the GT-R Nismo recently.

Also note on that page:


> UPDATE: Some readers have noted that this could be a Bridge-to-Gantry lap that cuts out the final straight and a good 10-15 seconds, so take with a grain of salt.


Also about the 135i vs E92 M3 - don't believe the official figures on that one, I can personally vouch for the fact that up to 100 theres basically nothing between an E82 135i and E92 M3.

Most youtube videos (as scientific as they are) will vouch for that as well:


----------



## SteveyG

Parlivus said:


> I'd buy a 1M over either of them, it'll hold its value better - and I'd hazard a guess it'll be just as quick still.


Only problem is the 1 series is ugly as ass.


----------



## Kerr

Parlivus said:


> Oh well I may be wrong, the M135i felt slower then the E82 when I test drove the two one after the other, maybe its the DCT that made the difference.
> 
> I think the M135i has a wider track as well which probably helped with the laptime.
> 
> Still not convinced that the Nurburgring laptimes nowadays aren't set with "time attack" cars like the GT-R Nismo recently.
> 
> Also note on that page:
> 
> Also about the 135i vs E92 M3 - don't believe the official figures on that one, I can personally vouch for the fact that up to 100 theres basically nothing between an E82 135i and E92 M3.
> 
> Most youtube videos (as scientific as they are) will vouch for that as well:
> 
> BMW 135i vs M3 E92 DRAG RACE - YouTube


I forgot about the bridge to gantry question. There still is laptimes having it with the 1M.

I think you forget you're giving up nearly 120bhp. A 135i won't live with an M3 once on the pace.

A remapped 135i will give a M3 a good run, but not a standard one. Been covered and proven a million times on the BMW forums.

There does seem to be a lot of under performing M3s and /or M3 drivers though.

There is quite a few doing standing quarters in mid/high [email protected] MPH. You won't manage that without a remap and even then the N55 engines don't achieve as much power as the N54s.


----------



## nichol4s

SteveyG said:


> Only problem is the 1 series is ugly as ass.


And for ladies


----------



## Dan_Mol

robertdon777 said:


> e46 M3 was the best shape by a country mile!


E30 please!!!


----------



## DW58

Now children, play nicely


----------



## msb

robertdon777 said:


> e46 M3 was the best shape by a country mile.


Er no you couldn't be more wrong, the E30 evolution is where its at as far as M3's go from a looks point of view


----------



## Auto Finesse

Nice, got the email about this a little while ago, been waiting to see one in the metal, it actually looks more "mean" than the other new wave of M cars thats just been released.

Also Im gona throw it out there - I like the E92 looks wise 

James



msb said:


> Er no you couldn't be more wrong, the E30 evolution is where its at as far as M3's go from a looks point of view


The E30 M3 is undoubtedly the most desirable M3, looks wise its controversial, personally I like, no LOVE the E30 M3 (hence all the posts of them on our Facebook page) but its not everyones cupatea. Not sure they would make a nice daily, saying that a guy near us has had two and used both for the commute :tumbleweed:


----------



## fethead

Maniac said:


> £56k....


2nd hand GTR R35 for me!

Richard


----------



## Kerr

fethead said:


> 2nd hand GTR R35 for me!
> 
> Richard


There would be no car market of everybody opted for cheaper secondhand options.

Why buy a new GTR when you can buy a used 911 Turbo, Audi R8 or even a nice used Ferrari?

Remember the new M3 is also a 4 door saloon. So if you need a 4 door family saloon, a GTR doesn't fit the bill.

I'm always left confused by car opinions on here. Everyone seems to answer a question that isn't asked.


----------



## 182_Blue

A fast capable car no doubt but dare I say it a bit dull looking for a M3 !


----------



## rob929

Shaun said:


> A fast capable car no doubt but dare I say it a bit dull looking for a M3 !


Think it'll look different in the flesh though.


----------



## imycool

I doubt the m1 would have a chance of keeping up with the m4. I'll stick to my v10 for now but the m4 is very tempting looking at the specs.


----------



## josh mck

Very nice


----------



## Pips vxr

Wouldn't say no, very nice.


----------



## Derekh929

E30 M3 EVO for me stunning classic still crying I nearly bought on just over 10 years ago for just over £10k cost know £20k , the e92 M3 sounds great and drives well but I think the new M4 will be fantastic , and if you want boring looking just go for a VW R so so conservative and plain , most to do with insurance and other EU rules and also nothing looks as good as concept as costs of mass productions limits all the guy nice stuff


----------



## 182_Blue

^^Where did a VW come into this ?, just on a wind up ?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Derekh929 said:


> E30 M3 EVO for me stunning classic still crying I nearly bought on just over 10 years ago for just over £10k cost know £20k , the e92 M3 sounds great and drives well but I think the new M4 will be fantastic , and if you want boring looking just go for a VW R so so conservative and plain , most to do with insurance and other EU rules and also nothing looks as good as concept as costs of mass productions limits all the guy nice stuff


20K? noooo! more like 30-40 in the current climate. They are still climbing well.


----------



## Derekh929

Shaun said:


> A fast capable car no doubt but dare I say it a bit dull looking for a M3 !


:lol: knew that would get you out oh hiding


----------



## 182_Blue

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: knew that would get you out oh hiding


Your just so hilarious :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Auto Finesse said:


> 20K? noooo! more like 30-40 in the current climate. They are still climbing well.


A member on here was selling a mint one in Inverness , but his was not EVO I should have added yes EVO way out know, I had a great e30 328 sport in 1988 it was so controllable after selling my GTE manta the control was so good bring back light mainstream cars


----------



## Auto Finesse

Derekh929 said:


> A member on here was selling a mint one in Inverness , but his was not EVO I should have added yes EVO way out know, I had a great e30 328 sport in 1988 it was so controllable after selling my GTE manta the control was so good bring back light mainstream cars


Then its 20+ for a normal e30 M3, the Evo2 is the one to look for. was a half decent (fixer upper) for sale at Novembers NEC classic for 33k. And it sold.


----------



## Derekh929

Auto Finesse said:


> Then its 20+ for a normal e30 M3, the Evo2 is the one to look for. was a half decent (fixer upper) for sale at Novembers NEC classic for 33k. And it sold.


BMW have a metallic Grey one they take to shows but I wanted Red or White just love the e30 , the newer BM,s are starting to get back some of the steering feel with Variable sport steering but nothing like as pin point feel with front wheels on e30 then it was not nearly 1700kg just to heavy with 3.0d lump in front IMHO


----------

